# Is Google Adsense Smart?



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

All Broadband ISP's provide a static IP address to their client where as each of the dial-up users don't have a static IP address na - When we sign up for Google Adsense, google scans our IP address - In case of a dial-up users each time he/she connects to internet he gets a new IP, so can he/she click on his/her own google ads  - Will google be able to discover?


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2008)

dude the ip prefix are assigned for specific locations 

like if you live in calcutta and if you receive clicks from calcutta it will give very less money 
near 0.01$ - 0.10$


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 8, 2008)

Google is a big company they have tricks of their own its unlikely that someone from the same IP range clicks on the ads/videos or searches all the time.Besides this there would be many more tricks.Notice how everytime you login you get the same first 2-3 digits
like 59.xx.xxx.xxx or anything else


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

You can try, but make sure you clear your cookies each time. And dont do it from the same browser. It can be tracked too. And sparsh, the first octet 59 is used by BSNL. Thats why we get it when we log on. One of my friends tried to spam clicks, via his several friends, but got banned. I think it was because they detected the user agents to be repetitive. You can always try, but blame yourself when you get banned


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

...And what about clicking the ads from the mobile, does it count - I think Mobiles don't have IP address ;(


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

Every device connected to internet has an IP address.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 8, 2008)

Cliking ios not the only thing they will consider. They will also consider
1. Where did the user came from to that page?
2. How much time he spent on that page
3. How is the online surfing tendency of the user
4. What did the user do after clicking on the ad.
5. And may be a lot more factors which are not known to the general public

From all what I have seen on other forums, honesty is the best policy!


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Every device connected to internet has an IP address.



Thank You Dheeraj Kumar, I think hard traffic to Websites/Blogs can only bring success with Google Adsense - What do u think


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2008)

Whatever you do, do not try and trick Google. They are in business for a reason. If one could trick them so easily, they would have tanked a long time ago... Besides, its not ethical.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

And note that the checking involved will be vigorous, they are paying money man, they need to check, na? Take yourself as example, even if your friend asks you ten bucks you ask 21 questions before giving, right? google is paying in dollars, to complete strangers. Think of how secure they have to be


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2008)

+1 to never try to trick google


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2008)

Google is the GOD of internet.
You can't fool God, can you?


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally I do Love Google, Just for Search Engine and Adsense


----------



## valtea (Jun 10, 2008)

dont get banned. These days they are very strict in giving out new account. I have tried at least 7 times to get a new account (different email, website, blog etc)


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya! That's right, Its Hard to get a new Ad sense Account - So don't be banned!!!


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank You guys for all ur support, what other advertising can u consider as a valuable profit - Such as bidvertiser, adbrite, clicksor, any other suggestions..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Any advertising is profit once you get enough clicks. And that is when you make people visit your site. And that is when you have good content in your site. You get what I'm saying? If you have good regularly updated content, you can earn money.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ needs lots of work, since you need to stay on the site, and several other factors as rohan said. Also you need to keep track of cookies, delete them frequently, and use different browser user agents, browser versions, and do something on the site too, before and after clicking, so many factors.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Jun 11, 2008)

DigitDonz said:


> All Broadband ISP's provide a static IP address to their client where as each of the dial-up users don't have a static IP address na - When we sign up for Google Adsense, google scans our IP address - In case of a dial-up users each time he/she connects to internet he gets a new IP, so can he/she click on his/her own google ads  - Will google be able to discover?



Never ever click on ur own ads. u will be banned. i was banned for this reason once and somehow i managed to get another new account. earned $100 in 8 months time. still to get payment.


----------

